# Mystery muscle?



## barracuda (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my unknown quantity:












Looking at that fork, I was wondering if this post oughta be in the BMX section, but the little bike is amazingly heavy. Any ideas what this might be?

It seems like the entire basis of my participation on this forum amounts to asking you people to identify my unknown carcasses. Your help is much appreciated.


----------

